#  Schulmedizin >   8g Paracetamol am Tag >

## AmandaE

Hallo zusammen 
Mir geht es schon lange nicht gut (psychisch). Im Moment bin ich nicht mehr in Behandlung, bin aber auf der Warteliste.  
Ich will nicht alles erklären müssen, was genau und wieso es so ist. Ich habe oft das Bedürfnis, mir weh zu tun.  
Nun ist es so, dass ich schon vor etwa einem halben Jahr öfters zu viel Paracetamol geschluckt habe. Das heisst, zuerst warens so 5g pro Tag. Vielleicht habe ich 3-5 Tage jeden Tag so viel eingenommen.
Dann habe ich mit der Zeit einmal 7g/Tag, dann 8g/Tag und am 3. Tag 9g eingenommen.  
Es ist aber nie wirklich etwas "passiert". Ich habe manchmal ein Ziehen gefühlt oder hatte kurz leichte Rückenschmerzen unten links. 
Nun habe ich jetzt eine Pause damit gemacht (3 oder 4 Monate) und vorgestern wieder angefangen. Ich habe nicht extreme Schmerzen aber ich fühle etwas, würde ich sagen. 
Haben meine Organe schon einen Schaden? Was passiert, wenn ich weiter Paracetamol einnehme?

----------


## josie

Hallo Amanda!  

> Dann habe ich mit der Zeit einmal 7g/Tag, dann 8g/Tag und am 3. Tag 9g eingenommen.

 Du sprichst von Gramm und nicht von Milligramm und das bei leichten Schmerzen?
Das solltest Du wirklich sofort unterlassen, bei einer Überdosierung von 6g als Einzeldosis, können  Leberschäden auftreten, die bis zum Tode führen.Selbst wenn es nicht soweit kommt, kann die Leber massiv geschädigt werden und das läßt sich nicht ohne weiteres rückgänig machen, Du forderst einen chron. Leberschaden heraus. Genauso sieht es mit der Niere aus, unwiderruffliche Schäden, die dich, wenn es nicht zum Tode führt, an die Dialyse bringen können. 
Meiner Meinung nach wäre es besser, wenn Du stationär in die Psychiatrie gehst.

----------


## AmandaE

> Meiner Meinung nach wäre es besser, wenn Du stationär in die Psychiatrie gehst.

 
Hallo Josie 
Danke für deine Nachricht. 
Ich versuche Deinen Rat, stationär in eine Psychiatrie zu gehen, mir zu Herzen zu nehmen und wirklich darüber nachzudenken! 
Ab wann würde sich ein chronischer Leberschaden bemerkbar machen? Würde sich der überhaupt schon bemerkbar machen oder erst in ein paar Monaten/Jahren? 
Und als Einzeldosis von 3g jeweils am Morgen und jeweils einmal am Abend? 
Ich versuche oder hoffe, dass mich die Antwort/en darauf abschrecken. 
Ich gebe mir wirklich Mühe und versuche, bei mir zu bleiben!

----------


## josie

Hallo Amanda!
Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob deine Organge schon geschädigt sind, aber wenn das stimmt was Du schreibst, muß man davon ausgehen, Wenn Du jetzt von 3g schreibst, dann sind das morgens und abends 6Tbl und dann mußt Du dir einfach mal den Beipackzettel durchlesen, was bei Dosierung steht.
Am schlimmsten finde ich, daß du ja nur minimale Schmerzen angibst, warum also diese massive Überdosierung.
Im Beipackzettel steht:  

> n der Regel treten Symptome innerhalb von 24 Stunden auf: Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Anorexie, Blässe und *Unterleibsschmerzen*. Danach kann es zu einer Besserung des subjektiven Befindens kommen, es bleiben jedoch l*eichte Leibschmerzen als Hinweis auf eine Leberschädigung.* Eine Überdosierung mit ca.* 6 g oder mehr Paracetamol als Einzeldosis bei Erwachsenen* oder mit 140 mg/kg Körpergewicht führt zu , die zu einer *Leberzellnekrosen*  die zu einer totalen irreversible Nekrose (d.h. das Organ wird so stark geschädigt, daß es sich nicht mehr erholt) und später zu hepatozellulärer Insuffizienz, metabolischer Azidose und Enzephalopathie . Auch  wenn  keine  schweren  Leberschäden  vorliegen,  kann  es  zu  akutem  Nierenversagen  mit  akuter  Tubulusnekrose  kommen.  Zu  anderen, leberunabhängigen Symptomen, die nach einer Überdosierung mit Paracetamol beobachtet wurden, zählen Myokardanomalien und Pankreat

 Fachinformation Paracetamol 
Du bist für dich selber verantwortlich, trotzddem sage ich dir jetzt, daß dein Handeln unverantwortlich ist. Schmerztabletten sind keine Bonbons, die man nach Lust und Laune zu sich nimmt. 
Am ehesten kann eine Blutabnahme sagen, ob deine Organge geschädigt sind, Leberwerte, Nierenwerte, Bauchspeicheldrüsenwerte usw.

----------

